# Fiancee visa refused--appealing. Want to visit him.



## countrycats (Mar 27, 2013)

So I applied for a UK fiancee at the beginning of the month. I paid to have a priority service put on it to get it back quickly, which I did, a decision being met within about a week. The decision made is that I got denied approval on 22 Mar, but I have the option to appeal. 

I was denied on the grounds of not showing intent to marry by not contacting the registrar's office and his financial paperwork wasn't exactly what they wanted. It was mostly there, showing his wages and that he makes well over the £18,500 a year salary, but we didn't include everything exactly that should have been in there. He's been working in IT for the past 6 years, got redundancy in Dec from that job and recently switching jobs in Jan., which kind of confused me while filling out the appendix 2, where I should have checked the box for category B instead of category A just because I didn't understand the wording of it. 

We're going to appeal this, of course, knowing what was needed that we didn't understand before. We plan on getting everything together and sent off by at least early next week, if not this weekend. We're planning on an oral appeal since he can attend it when need be and we think it would work out better than a simple paper appeal.

While the visa appeal is going through, is it possible for me to go visit and stay with him for a couple of months in the UK? I only intend to stay until the beginning of Aug, which I would come back here to the states, most likely to live back with my parents if the appeal hasn't went through yet. My lease will be ending on my house soon so I wouldn't have it to come back to, but moving back with my parents was going to be my plan either way to save money. I would take my small dog and cat with me when I went because I wouldn't want to spend 2-3 months away from them.

I know I might be denied entry because of the appeal being in their system, but as long as I had a return ticket, and would also have my entire folder that I sent in from my application, I would have any papers they might want to show he makes enough money to support me. He can't come here to visit me because he has a full time job. Ive not seen him since Jan when he came here, Oct when I went there before that. I wouldn't think there would be a problem with me doing this, but you never know with that border stuff.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Stay out of the UK until this is settled... the IO is within their right to put a special code on your passport and send you home on the next plane (in fact, I would almost bank on it that they'd refuse you entry and send you right back home)... this is something you DO NOT want on your record as it will make your current situation (a refused visa application) even more difficult (a refusal and a denied entry = _closer scrutiny *and* longer application processing times_... it will also preclude you from accessing premium application appointments here in the UK in the future).

I don't know if you have much of a chance with your appeal, as you are not able to submit new information on appeal (i.e. if you have since organised your registrar's office paperwork since your application went through, it won't be considered) I am also uncertain that they'll accept changing categories during appeal... I admit that I am unfamiliar with this, as my own situation was straightforward and under the "Old Rules" (pre July 9 law).

In any event, good luck to you.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Taking your dog and cat with you, not having a house to come back to, and being refused a visa is an easy decision: you'd be refused entry and sent back home on the next flight. There is literally no chance you'd be allowed inside the country.

Don't attempt to travel until the appeal has completed. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## fufu24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree with the above. 
Maybe I am wrong on this but since you have new evidence to provide, shouldn't you just submit a new application? Shorter wait time than an appeal as well...


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

countrycats said:


> So I applied for a UK fiancee at the beginning of the month. I paid to have a priority service put on it to get it back quickly, which I did, a decision being met within about a week. The decision made is that I got denied approval on 22 Mar, but I have the option to appeal.
> 
> I was denied on the grounds of not showing intent to marry by not contacting the registrar's office and his financial paperwork wasn't exactly what they wanted. It was mostly there, showing his wages and that he makes well over the £18,500 a year salary, but we didn't include everything exactly that should have been in there. He's been working in IT for the past 6 years, got redundancy in Dec from that job and recently switching jobs in Jan., which kind of confused me while filling out the appendix 2, where I should have checked the box for category B instead of category A just because I didn't understand the wording of it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that it's highly unlikely you will be granted entry - ESPECIALLY bringing pets. It will be right there on their systems that you've just been given a refusal and on the balance of probability they will assume you are trying to enter the UK to stay. You will be placed on the next flight home and will have lost all that air fare. Worse, you will be adding a refused entry to a refused visa - making your visa history worse than it needs to be. I don't recommend this.

Instead, concentrate on your appeal. It sounds as though the failings were minor and oversights in your arrangements and completing the forms correctly. Yes, it's most important to make provisional arrangements and appointments with the registrars in the UK for your pre-marriage checks and the actual ceremony when applying for a fiancée visa your fiancé needs to book your initial marriage-checks appointment with a designated Register Office from this list in England and Wales: http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...vernment/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf - all offices in Scotland are classed as designated). Moreover, it's massively important to tick the right box on the forms for finance category. My partner (also from the US) says it helps to think of UKBA like the IRS: wrong box ticked means the whole thing is kicked back - regardless of whether it is clear what you meant or not.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

All of that said, if you could meet your fiance in a neutral third country (France, Spain, Italy etc) then this is completely acceptable and would have no impact on your current application, your appeal or any future applications to enter the UK. 

I know that it's hard to be parted from him, but it's something that you just have to work through at the moment.


----------



## countrycats (Mar 27, 2013)

Is there no way that I could be let in? I wouldn't plan on leaving for about another month or so, having me be there for only about 2-3 months. I would have a return ticket and would give them any kind of info they would need. What if I didn't bring my pets with me? What if I shortened the time of being there?

I know it would be faster to do another visa application, but its extremely expensive, regardless of it being faster. I don't have an extra nearly $1400 to spend on this.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

countrycats said:


> Is there no way that I could be let in? I wouldn't plan on leaving for about another month or so, having me be there for only about 2-3 months. I would have a return ticket and would give them any kind of info they would need. What if I didn't bring my pets with me? What if I shortened the time of being there?
> 
> I know it would be faster to do another visa application, but its extremely expensive, regardless of it being faster. I don't have an extra nearly $1400 to spend on this.


You obviously did not see a recent documentary on UK airports where a lady from the US tried to enter the UK with her dog. 

Despite arguing vociferously that she was only coming for a vacation, with return ticket etc in hand, she did not get further than secondary questioning and was put back on the next plane to the US.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

countrycats said:


> Is there no way that I could be let in? I wouldn't plan on leaving for about another month or so, having me be there for only about 2-3 months. I would have a return ticket and would give them any kind of info they would need. What if I didn't bring my pets with me? What if I shortened the time of being there?
> 
> I know it would be faster to do another visa application, but its extremely expensive, regardless of it being faster. I don't have an extra nearly $1400 to spend on this.


It's far too big a risk. There is much more likelihood of you being refused than allowed in, and then you've lost your flights fees too. Even without pets and with a return ticket for the following week (UKBA knows that flight itineraries can be changed) your history will show that you want to live in the UK but have been refused. I really wouldn't risk it.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

There is literally no chance. If you arrive in the UK, you will be sent home on the next flight. Maybe meet in Paris or some other third country? Because as of right now, the UK is out of the question.


----------



## boydepaname (Mar 26, 2012)

When i consider the level of questioning that my fiancee received at the border when she re-entered the UK near the end of her valid student visa, I'd be very surprised if they let you through, even without your pets.

I know it's hard being apart (been there, done that), but if I were you I would put the airfare towards a fresh application, as if the issues with the first one were as minor as you say, it shouldn't be too long before you are able to go over, without the threat of being turned back at the border!


----------

